# Alloy Banding?



## pd7077 (Jan 26, 2018)

Ive been using my Togashi B#2 honyaki for the past couple of weeks, and its been pretty awesome. The patina has slowly started to set in, and today I noticed that the patina had a bit of a pattern to it. Is this alloy banding, and is there a way to accentuate it through polishing?


----------



## dwalker (Jan 26, 2018)

pd7077 said:


> Ive been using my Togashi B#2 honyaki for the past couple of weeks, and its been pretty awesome. The patina has slowly started to set in, and today I noticed that the patina had a bit of a pattern to it. Is this alloy banding, and is there a way to accentuate it through polishing?


Super fine naturals in my experience. 10k +


----------



## Andreu (Jan 26, 2018)

dwalker said:


> Super fine naturals in my experience. 10k +



10k fingerstone and not benchstone I would assume, correct? What specific stone would you recommend for it?


----------



## zitangy (Jan 27, 2018)

I normally etch it mildly after a polishing. a) clean it thoroughly with either alcohol or acetone. b) apply with cotton wool; not dripping wet or damp the cotton wool, i use either lemon or vinegar. c. to speed up the process 1) either heat up the blade with hot water or 11) heat up the vinegar.. Stop when you are satisfied with the contrast level d) wash it off with either lots of water or use ammonia based solution ( windex; a window cleaner).... 

Have fun.. Z


----------

